# {SOLVED}desktop won't stretch to fit screen



## pualio (Apr 29, 2001)

My Windows desktop doesn't stretch all the way to the edge of the monitor's screen.

Under Display Properites on the Settings tab - "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor" is greyed out.

Can i activate this somehow?

pualio


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Do you mean the wallpaper? If so go to display properties, background and change the picture display to stretch.

Or do you mean your pointer only moves in a certain portion of your screen? Go to display properties, settings and try changing your resolution, "Screen Area".


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Or do you mean, like a tv screen, your desktop isn't filling up all viewable area on your monitor?


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

The checkbox for "extend my windows desktop onto this monitor" is greyed out because your desktop is already on the monitor. That option applies to haveing a multiple monitor setup with multiple video cards.


----------



## pualio (Apr 29, 2001)

Thanx for the feedback.

I already tried messing around with the screen area, I've got it set at 800 x 600 pixels. 

Like AcaCandy described - the desktop isn't filling up all viewable area on my monitor. 

There's a half inch of blank space on the left and right side of my desktop.

So the "extend desktop" line should be greyed out?
Any more ideas?

pualio


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Play with the buttons on your monitor, some monitors just won't fill the entire area no matter what.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You need to resize and recenter using your monitor more than likely like AcaCandy said.


----------



## pualio (Apr 29, 2001)

got it! 
all i had to do was play around with the monitor buttons.
i was just barking up the wrong tree thinking it was a windows problem.
thanx acacandy, thanx everybody!


----------

